# A Spell for Chameleon



## sanityassassin (Jan 8, 2006)

Just browsing the imdb putting in authors names and found out that there is a film for a spell for Chameleon been announced anybody got anymore info on it?


----------



## dwndrgn (Jan 8, 2006)

Sanityassassin - I moved your thread out of the Terry Pratchett subforum and to the General Media forum for two reasons, 1. It is regarding a possible upcoming film so fits there better than with the books and 2. A Spell for Chameleon was written by Piers Anthony


----------



## jenna (Jan 9, 2006)

wow, i actually heard that he had optioned the Incarnations books and that the first of that would be out soon, but i hadn't heard anything about Xanth. personally i hope they just do Xanth and NOT Incarnations. 
the movie climate right now is certainly right for Xanth....


----------



## sanityassassin (Jan 9, 2006)

woops sorry didn't even relise I'd put it under pratchett instead of anthony me bad but its been moved anyway to somewhere different I did know it was by piers anthony must have been half asleep when i posted


----------



## sanityassassin (Jan 9, 2006)

Personally I would love to see the incarnations on film as I loved the stories


----------



## jenna (Jan 10, 2006)

personally i would rather die than see Incarnations made into a film. those are my all time favourite books,  no way a movie could ever do them justice...


----------



## Shyknight (Jan 10, 2006)

Wonder if a film could do the Xanth novels justice...afraid that they would be treated YA like Potter more than Narnia or LOTR which in my mind are much better done than Potter...


----------



## jenna (Jan 10, 2006)

i've not read Harry Potter or LOTR so i can't really comment on them, but i thought Narnia did justice to the books beautifully.
i think Xanth would do well as a movie, but really it's all dependent on the director and the casting.


----------



## hedgeknight (Jan 11, 2006)

I remember reading *A Spell for Chameleon* in my junior year in college - I just fell in love with that book! And subsequently, the ones thereafter, and have been a Piers Anthony fan since. To think there might be a movie about one of my favs gives me chills! Any info about the movie is much appreciated!
-g-


----------



## jenna (Jan 11, 2006)

i think i read the first 5 books but not the rest. i'm really excited about a Xanth movie too, and i know the books are really popular, or were in their time, so it could be quite successful.


----------



## GOLLUM (Jan 11, 2006)

Well considering there's I think 31 books in the series to date (Air Apparent to be published in 2006), making the Xanth series into films could be a lifelong occupation/achievement for whoever decided to tackle it....


----------



## jenna (Jan 11, 2006)

lol! well from memory the first 2 books involve bink (i think that was his name) and the next two involve his son, so maybe they are planning on making two or four of them? because they could easily cut it off after two or four...


----------



## Priv8eye (Jan 26, 2006)

I seem to recall that a lot of the Xanth books tend have a main chracter who is decendant of someone from previous stories, hence it would do really well as a sequence of movies, the actors would be allowed to grow old gracefully and not worry about having to remain eternally young to look the part.

Loved the Xanth books in my junior years.


----------



## edott (Feb 2, 2006)

would love to see the xanth books made into movies not sure how some of the puns would work out. I remember introducing my wife to them. i think she spent it seemed a good bit of that summer reading all of them.


----------



## Fay Re Nuff (May 9, 2006)

i'll avoid it like the plague! maybe, when i take over the world i'll make destroying books by turing them into films that are never good enough a capital crime


----------

